# My friend's LGD had puppies, but should I get one?



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

So, here's the deal. My boss/mentor has a few dogs on the farm. All are fixed except her two youngest dogs-an Akbash who is a true LGD, and a 1/2 GP and 1/2 Border Collie that just roams the property because she nipped on goats as a puppy. Recently, her dog (the 1/2 GP 1/2 BC) had puppies, the Akbash is the father. 

I've wanted an LGD for awhile now; coyotes plucked off the last of my poultry and the neighbor's mastiff/pitbulls have been making an increasing number of "visits" onto my property (they almost killed my rabbit last saturday). With goat kids on the farm, as well as cats and other small critters, my stress level has greatly increased. I have to bring the kids onto my porch in a dog run just so I can ensure their safety. 

So, this seems like the perfect opportunity to get an LGD that I know is raised with cats, poultry, and dairy goats most importantly. However, I am a bit hesitant to bring a puppy home, due to the fact that they still have that 1/4 border collie in them. Do you think they'll try and herd my goats? Will it just depend on the personality of the puppy?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would absolutely not get one of these puppies as a LGD and I wouldn't advertise them as such either. That mix of breeds do the complete opposite of each other. I would never consider getting one of the puppies as a LGD. Definately pass. They'll be great farm dogs...but not LGDs. I really hope your boss doesn't breed those two again...just adding to the saturated pet population.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Kylee! 

I would not get one. I hope that your boss does not advertise them as LGD's!! DOes not matter what one parent was matters the combo. Hopefully your boss will be responsible and have all the dogs on their property spayed or nutered unless they are going to make responsible decisions. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally I think it heavily depends upon the individual animal. If you find the right mix in the puppy, it could end up being wonderful. OR it could end up terrible. I'd look for a way out if you go in, such as a trial period or trying all the puppies to find the one with the right behavior.

Still, its not a risk I'd be willing to take unless I had a way out or the means to keep a non-LGD.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone has already said it. And I wouldnt even bother. Find yourself an LGD. They can be part Pyr Anatolian or Akbash, whatever...just make sure its 100% LGD. :wink:


----------

